# Leaking crank seal...



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

SO my new 2010 with 15 hours on it started to leak out of the crank seal on the clutch cover side. Has this happen to any one else?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

that sucks...hope ya still got a warrenty...


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

oh yeah, I have warranty.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its a first. Thank goodness for warrenties.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

So I got it back Saturday from the dealer, it was the o-ring on the cam plug above the crank seal. The o ring was broken.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kinda far apart.. considering the cams are in the heads. Glad its fixed.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Kinda far apart.. considering the cams are in the heads. Glad its fixed.


Its the cap above the crank that you remove in order to set the timing chain. About three inches above the crank seal. It has a o-ring.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

coolinthewoods said:


> Its the cap above the crank that you remove in order to set the timing chain. About three inches above the crank seal. It has a o-ring.


Oh...Ok...that one.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I replaced both seals in my belt box twice before i found out about that O-ring. wased $40, and it was a $0.05 O-ring.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

KidRock said:


> I replaced both seals in my belt box twice before i found out about that O-ring. wased $40, and it was a $0.05 O-ring.


That's gotta suck


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that would totally stink


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It did because I missed a ride because the dealer was closed and I couldn't get the seals. and I had a box of o-rings in my shop. Talk about having the reda$$.


----------

